# Shuttle T-Lock Broadheads-Sharpening Method



## jan1 (Apr 5, 2009)

Fellas:
Like the design of the Shuttle T-Locks, but, these heads must be the dullest broadheads since flint. Look, I can't sharpen a straight blade without cobbling up the whole thing, so these curved blades are futile for my methods. Anyone here have success sharpening these things or do you find them to be satisfactory out of the package. Compared to G-5, Steelhead, NAP and many other products these Shuttle-T's are just plain dull. Yah, I know, why don't I just go ahead and shoot the Stryers, Phatheads, and Thunderheads? Just wondering if anyone can get these things any sharper. Regards.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Do they make replaceable blades? I have shot a lot of broad heads and haven't found anything better then g5 montecs so far. they spin test perfect every time and are super easy to sharpen. I have saved a lot of money since I switched to them.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

They make replacement blades but I've not had to replace any yet and I'm on my third year with the Shuttle T's. They shave out of the package which is about as sharp as I want but I do sharpen mine.

I just use a V sharpener made for broadheads and it works fine. I had one pass through a shoulder on a deer and one blade was pretty dull but the V sharpener and a diamond file took care of it.

Good luck with it I really like the Shuttle T's.

TH


----------

